# Favorite Westerns comedy



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

1. Rustlers Rhapsody
2. Cat Ballou
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Paleface
5. Son of Paleface


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Those would be mine, also


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Support Your Local Sheriff would be anice addition IMO>


----------



## goodcableguy (Feb 19, 2004)

I do not know if it would rate as a comedy or musical but how can you have a list with out including "Paint your Wagon"


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

And Support your local Gunfighter...


----------



## jjib (Jun 21, 2005)

I think it was called "Outlaw". Starred Kirk Douglas, Governor Schwarzenegger, and Paul Lynde (who used my favorite line: "He doesn't need 'watched' -- he needs 'looked at'"). It was a "Roadrunner" cartoon, using real actors (including the timeless "painting the tunnel on the big rock" that Arnold drove the buckboard straight through, but Kirk Douglas smashes into the rock). Pretty funny -- if you're a cartoon fan.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

jjib said:


> I think it was called "Outlaw". Starred Kirk Douglas, Governor Schwarzenegger, and Paul Lynde (who used my favorite line: "He doesn't need 'watched' -- he needs 'looked at'"). It was a "Roadrunner" cartoon, using real actors (including the timeless "painting the tunnel on the big rock" that Arnold drove the buckboard straight through, but Kirk Douglas smashes into the rock). Pretty funny -- if you're a cartoon fan.


i think it was called "The Villain"


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

could you imagine if blazing saddles came out today? WOW!


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Anything w/ Tim Conway & Don Knotts.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

The Apple Dumplin' Gang


----------

